# Elevator Required?



## Glennman CBO (Apr 17, 2015)

2012 IBC, IEBC. Existing 2 story building undergoing a complete change of occupancy (church to hotel). They plan to have 13 suites overall, with approximately half on the second floor.

The first floor will have a fully accessible unit. The common amenities will all be on the first floor (kitchen, pub, etc.). The rooms will be somewhat the same on both floors with exception of the accessible unit on the first floor (same level of service). There are no special advantages to being on the second floor (no views, etc.).

There are no "technical infeasibilities" to installing an elevator.

Since the accessible features and the primary function areas are all on the first accessible floor, would they still need to install an elevator?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2015)

1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.

 At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible level, including mezzanines, in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels. This exception shall not apply to:

1.1. Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces;

1.2. Levels containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I); or

1.3. Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B).

2. Levels that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route from an accessible level.

3. In air traffic control towers, an accessible route is not required to serve the cab and the floor immediately below the cab.

4. Where a two-story building or facility has one story with an occupant load of five or fewer persons that does not contain public use space, that story shall not be required to be connected by an accessible route  to the story above or below.

5. Vertical access to elevated employee work stations within a courtroom is not required at the time of initial construction, provided a ramp, lift or elevator can be installed without requiring reconfiguration or extension of the courtroom or extension of the electrical system.

1107.6.1.1 Accessible units.

Accessible dwelling units and sleeping units shall be provided in accordance with Table 1107.6.1.1. All dwelling units and sleeping units on a site shall be considered to determine the total number of Accessible units. Accessible units shall be dispersed among the various classes of units.

1107.7.1 Structures without elevator service.

Where no elevator service is provided in a structure, only the dwelling units and sleeping units that are located on stories indicated in Sections 1107.7.1.1 and 1107.7.1.2 are required to be Type A units and Type B units, respectively. The number of Type A units shall be determined in accordance with Section 1107.6.2.1.1.

Pretty sure there is an exemption for less than 5 rooms too....


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is the 2010 ADA:

206.2.3 Multi-Story Buildings and Facilities. At least one accessible route shall connect each storyand mezzanine in multi-story buildings and facilities.

EXCEPTIONS:

5. Within multi-story transient lodging guest rooms with mobility features required to comply with 806.2, an accessible route shall not be required to connect stories provided that spaces complying with 806.2 are on an accessible route and sleeping accommodations for two persons minimum are provided on a story served by an accessible route.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 17, 2015)

But the "Views" are not the same from each floor?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 17, 2015)

Where a complete change of occupancy occurs in an existing building; in accordance with the IEBC

*1012.8 Accessibility.*

_Existing buildings _that undergo a change of group or occupancy classification shall comply with this section.

*Exception: *Type B dwelling or sleeping units required by Section 1107 of the _International Building Code _are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities undergoing a _change of occupancy _in conjunction with less than a Level 3 _alteration._

*1012.8.1 Partial change in occupancy.*

 Where a portion of the building is changed to a new occupancy classification, any  _alteration _shall comply with Sections 705, 806 and 906, as applicable.

*1012.8.2 Complete change of occupancy.*

 Where an entire building undergoes a _change of occupancy,_ it shall comply with Section 1012.8.1 and shall have all of the following accessible features:

1. At least one accessible building entrance.

2. At least one accessible route from an accessible building entrance to _primary function _areas.

3. Signage complying with Section 1110 of the _International Building Code_.

4. Accessible parking, where parking is provided.

5. At least one accessible passenger loading zone, where loading zones are provided.

6. At least one accessible route connecting accessible parking and accessible passenger loading zones to an accessible entrance.

 Where it is _technically infeasible _to comply with the new construction standards for any of these requirements for a change of group or occupancy, the above items shall conform to the requirements to the maximum extent technically feasible.

*Exception: *The accessible features listed in Items 1 through 6 are not required for an accessible route to Type B units.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 17, 2015)

Also review the provisions of 1107.6.1 for other facilities shall be located on the accessible level.

I know we are to stick with either the IEBC or IBC chapter 34 but I believe they have the same provisions.  FWIW Virginia deleted chapter 34 . . .


----------

